# Specific Prescription Drug



## Windflower (Jan 20, 2019)

Hi all,

My husband and I are just starting the research process into moving to Portugal. Our target is 5-6 years from now, so I'm looking forward to reading everything this board has to offer!

One of the things that is a non-starter for me, is that I require a very specific, and unusual drug, in order to stay alive. If I'm not able to get the drug, I cannot move to Portugal... full stop. I've looked for the drug at the Infarmed site, but cannot find it. It could be that it is called something different, or spelled in a different way that I just can't determine.

I've also tried going to every pharmacy website in Lisbon to try and glean some information, but have been unsuccessful.

What I'm looking for, is a pharmacist in Portugal, with whom I can discuss this through email. Since I'm only now starting to look at the Portuguese language, the pharmacist would need to be a fluent English speaker. 

Can someone help?

Thanks much!


----------



## geological (Jan 18, 2019)

Windflower said:


> Hi all,
> I've looked for the drug at the Infarmed site, but cannot find it. It could be that it is called something different, or spelled in a different way that I just can't determine.


Have you tried the generic term for the drug? It will have one even if it is still under patent and only sold with a brand name. That should work on the site, if my experience is anything to go by.


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

Pharmacists in Portugal, like everywhere do many years of training, most of their course material, text books and study material is English. The pharmacy industry training courses they do are 'international' and not country specific - the language is English.

Choose a couple from your Lisbon pharmacy website list and make a phone call, I suspect you will be pleasantly surprised.

If you are still concerned then go into a UK pharmacy and ask them to look up the data on the drug in Mims (database of drug names and known generics). You could then check out the availability of the generic in Portugal or even find an online provider that will ship to you wherever you are in the world.

I am sure you will even find that prices vary considerably !


----------



## Windflower (Jan 20, 2019)

Thank you for this information. I really appreciate your help.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

In Spain we have a drug list called Vademecum that lists all drugs available in Spain and gives their international equivalents. If you tell us what specific drugs you are after, we might be able to give you alternative names.


----------



## Windflower (Jan 20, 2019)

The drug is the Prescription grade of L-carnitine/Levo Carnitine/Carnitor


----------



## geological (Jan 18, 2019)

Found it on the infarmed site:
8567719	Levocarnitina	Disocor	Solução oral	1000 mg/10 ml	10 unidade(s) - 10 ml	50070657	€8.15 €5.13	€3.91	Comercializado

It seems putting an 'a' on the end of the English generic name does the trick!


----------



## Windflower (Jan 20, 2019)

Ha! Thanks for giving that a try for me.  I guess I will learn to try an 'a' on the ends of things from now on. lol.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Windflower said:


> Ha! Thanks for giving that a try for me.  I guess I will learn to try an 'a' on the ends of things from now on. lol.


If that doesn't work try 'O'. It's a gender thing. Some words are masculine and others feminine. Most masculine words end in O and most feminine in A. Note "most"


----------



## Windflower (Jan 20, 2019)

Thanks


----------

